# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 37)



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

*What is your preferred brand of Stain and why? And What finishes do you use?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2015)

I stain almost nothing I do so I haven't developed a brand preferrence. 

As far as finish goes, Danish oil and WOP are my go to favorites with lacquer right behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2015)

Hmmmm.........I haven't tried staining a pen......maybe I should.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 6, 2015)

Minwax stain
Fast dry poly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2015)

General WOP - why I bought 3 cases cheap. also Tue-oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

Stain is bad. Lacquer, oils, and friction polishes are good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2015)

I almost never stain, but when I do it's minwax brand. Finishes are usually wop, and usually my own custom blend at that. I have been using water based poly more and more and I am growing to like it for lots of things but not all. For a table I'll stick to oil based poly. but for doors and trim work, scroll saw projects, and some turnings etc, water based is cool stuff. Water based for floors is tough stuff for wood working projects. The only reason I don't use lacquer is my shop is indoors and the fumes are not good, blowing up my house would be a bad day. Friction polishes are good for smaller turnings, hard to get a uniform finish on the larger turnings. For furniture I do love a wipe on oil based finish, I start with a first coat of pure tung oil or boiled linseed oil and then follow it up with the blend. It takes forever but the results are worth it. 0000 liberon steel wool between coats and as a final before a coat of wax. It is an amazingly warm and soft finish that just compels you to touch it and run your hands over it. Damn, makes me want to build a rocking chair.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I almost never stain, but when I do it's minwax brand.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Stain is bad. Lacquer, oils, and friction polishes are good.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Hmmmm.........I haven't tried staining a pen......maybe I should.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I stain almost nothing I do so I haven't developed a brand preferrence.
> 
> As far as finish goes, Danish oil and WOP are my go to favorites with lacquer right behind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Brink said:


> Minwax stain
> Fast dry poly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 87275

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> *Tue-oil*.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm a pure tung oil guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2015)

I very seldom stain either but when I do I use Varathane, prefer it to Minwax. WOP for me as well. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> I very seldom stain either but when I do I use Varathane, prefer it to Minwax. WOP for me as well. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2015)

Marc you are having way to much fun with this! Lol. Have you been in your pain meds again?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 7, 2015)

If I use a stain it's almost always General Finishes. The finish depends on what I'm finishing. Recent furniture related stuff received a sprayed water based poly finish.

Most of my turnings are either finished with walnut oil or 'wood butter' (beeswax/mineral oil combo.) My wife keeps telling me I should use the glossy stuff on my turnings but it's just not a look I really like. Maybe that's why my stuff doesn't sell like I'd like it to at shows :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 7, 2015)

I've used dyes a couple times but it has been a very long time since I've stained.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

kweinert said:


> My wife keeps telling me I should use the glossy stuff on my turnings but it's just not a look I really like. Maybe that's why my stuff doesn't sell like I'd like it to at shows :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> I've used dyes a couple times but it has been a very long time since I've stained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm a pure tung oil guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Marc you are having way to much fun with this! Lol. Have you been in your pain meds again?



Ya know...when I first read your answer I couldn't help but laugh...it reminded me of that meme I used for yours, "The most interesting man in the world" guy. Then I started reading more answers and just trying to find a good pic to go with em.....especially @Mike1950 's. That one was just too funny to me. It fit so well...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

And...hopefully you all find the humour here. Just in case, it is not my intention to offend anyone. 
I'm just amusing myself at your expense....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2015)

Well wee see that Marc has discovered how to add text to photos. Hey Marc don't you have some things that need painting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope....painting is all done. So now I'm teaching michele how to make a concrete pad...she did great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

And she did all the rocks too!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nope....painting is all done. So now I'm teaching michele how to make a concrete pad...she did great!!
> 
> View attachment 87378
> 
> View attachment 87377



I don't think she's wearing OSHA approved footwear for the jobsite.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2015)

She can wear whatever she wants if she does concrete work! Lol. You go girl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

I told her that too....then she ran over her foot with the wheelbarrow....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2015)

This has been an entertaining thread so far lol. I stain a lot, at my day job I make shadow boxes and display cases mostly. I take special orders for specific colors tones, (which as we know, our better halves often require) so I usually use stains to achieve it, and sometimes dyes, or both. I use Minwax, mainly because it is most available, and it meets my needs, so I've never looked for anything else.. Dark Walnut, or walnut color, is the most popular. The steamed/kiln dried walnut from the lumberyard looks like crap, and is lighter than most people want, without staining it, so stain I must. Another method to bring steamed walnut back to life is to apply a first finish of "Dark Walnut" tinted Danish Oil, gives it a very natural darker look. The other popular color is cherry. Not the natural look of real cherry, but the Chinese imported version that a lot of folks believe cherry is supposed to look like these days,.... brighter red... I stain cherry, or alder, with Minwax "Red Chessnut" not Cherry stain, that's not cherry enough for them..... For clear coat, I like poly for durability if that is required, if not, lacquer cause it's fast drying and speeds up turn around time. Not stuck on any particular brand of the clear coats...


----------



## SENC (Sep 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> This has been an entertaining thread so far lol. I stain a lot, at my day job I make shadow boxes and display cases mostly. I take special orders for specific colors tones, (which as we know, our better halves often require) so I usually use stains to achieve it, and sometimes dyes, or both. I use Minwax, mainly because it is most available, and it meets my needs, so I've never looked for anything else.. Dark Walnut, or walnut color, is the most popular. The steamed/kiln dried walnut from the lumberyard looks like crap, and is lighter than most people want, without staining it, so stain I must. Another method to bring steamed walnut back to life is to apply a first finish of "Dark Walnut" tinted Danish Oil, gives it a very natural darker look. The other popular color is cherry. Not the natural look of real cherry, but the Chinese imported version that a lot of folks believe cherry is supposed to look like these days,.... brighter red... I stain cherry, or alder, with Minwax "Red Chessnut" not Cherry stain, that's not cherry enough for them..... For clear coat, I like poly for durability if that is required, if not, lacquer cause it's fast drying and speeds up turn around time. Not stuck on any particular brand of the clear coats...


Come up with a meme for that, Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

oh lots of material for me....brb...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> The other popular color is cherry. Not the natural look of real cherry, but the Chinese imported version that a lot of folks believe cherry is supposed to look like these days,.... brighter red... I stain cherry, or alder, with Minwax "Red Chessnut" not Cherry stain, that's not cherry enough for them....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 9, 2015)

Danish oil and CA glue on most of my pens. Also Friction Polish and One Step Plastic polish.


----------

